# PC as a Web Server



## ramakanta (Mar 31, 2013)

I want to make my own web server, means my  computer into web server. I have ADSL Modem and also has a internet connectivity. are  there any procedure to do this . if possible . please learn me with step by step procedure. thank you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

Not worth the effort. What do you want to host anyways? Do you have a static IP?
Have a look at free hosts like 000webhost


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Not worth the effort. What do you want to host anyways? Do you have a static IP?
> Have a look at free hosts like 000webhost



I don't know any things what you asked , also I don't have a static IP . it just a project/testing  basis. please learn me  details how to do this...


----------



## Shah (Apr 1, 2013)

What OS are you using? In Windows, Just install WAMP and start your learning process. If you're using linux, Install LAMP.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 1, 2013)

Extra note - You can also Host Web server if u have Router Like Asus N13u B1   , You dont need static IP , just use providers like  No-IP  , they will provide you name like   ramaka.no.ip.com   , using this name you can access your website 

But If you Using Router method like i said , I DONT KNOW if it support ADVANCED web pages other than HTML , didnt test


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

If you have Windows then you can use Microsoft IIS. That is very good for project/testing basis. Google on how to install Microsoft IIS.


----------



## roady (Apr 11, 2013)

I second WAMP/XAMPP for internal testing as a server. Used both of em, works great


----------



## sabertooth (Apr 12, 2013)

Just download the duc client from 
Duc no-ip
Create account with noip
In windows enable IIS.
Open the browser and in address bar type localhost to see if it works. 
signin in duc client software choose a hostname and its done type that in address bar you should see page similar to page when you typed localhost.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2013)

1. Install a web server (Apache or WAMP if you prefer to have MySQL & PHP as well) on your local machine.
2. Set up an account at one of the dynamic web address providers (No-IP for example) and configure the client.
3. You might need to set up port forwarding on your router so that requests from external networks on a specific port (80 or 8080 or whatever) are forwarded to the web server on your machine.
4. Put up any pages you want in your local webserver directory and try accessing your dynamic web address (abcxyz.no-ip.org or similar) through any browser.
5. If everything is set up correctly, you should see the page you put up in your local webserver folder. And you're good to go!


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 12, 2013)

Guys I will also like to have a web 
Have ordered. Asus rt-n13u b1, can I setup a site with graphics, etc?
server but my question is
How secure it is? Because I don't know about security things

What upload/ download speed is required?


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 12, 2013)

if it is for experiment then good to learn,or accessing data from ur computer faraway; good .if setting it for 24x7 website,not worth it.better to get a server from hostgator or godaddy; it ll be cheaper reliable & no maintainance hassles.


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 13, 2013)

As Demon Lord has pointed out, it's just not worth the effort to set up your own web host. You'd want to keep the site available 24x7, and for that you'll need to keep that PC of yours running 24x7 that will translate into huge costs in the terms of electricity bills. Moreover, your regular PC hardware might not be able to run for so long continuously. You need to have an always on internet connection, that too, one with possibly a very huge data usage bundled, which, will again incur costs in leaps and bounds. You need to have a superior power backup system in case your mains power goes off.

For those who just want to experiment, there are ample of free website hosting servers, like 000webhost.com, somee.com, and such, which let you host your website for free, with a very little limitations.


----------

